# Bilder öffnen sich nicht beim Anklicken



## Olli.P (2. Dez. 2008)

Hi Leute,

wenn ich die Bilder in den Beiträgen anklicke, bekomme ich eine dunkle Seite, in der Mitte kommt dann das Quadrat mit der Eieruhr und das war's......

Und nu......


Browser. Firefox 2.0.0.18

BS: Windoof XP Prof. SP3

Was an Input vergessen.....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder öffnen sich nicht beim Anklicken*

Was sagt denn der IE dazu ? Mal zum testen !


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder öffnen sich nicht beim Anklicken*

@Olaf
Bei welchen Bildern? Attachment, IMG, Albumprivat, Albumöffentlich ?


----------



## Olli.P (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder öffnen sich nicht beim Anklicken*

Hi,

User-Alben: Funzen. 

Attachments nicht 

Letzte Bilder aufe Portalseite: Funzen 

Album: Funzt nicht 

Album im IE Tab: Funzt 

Attachments im IE Tab: Funzen 


@Uwe: IE ???? Was'n das  

Ich kenn nur noch IE Tab......


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder öffnen sich nicht beim Anklicken*

@Olaf mach mal nen Bildschirmfoddo davon


----------



## Olli.P (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder öffnen sich nicht beim Anklicken*

Attachment:
   


Bild vonne Portalseite Angeklickt..... 
 

Bild aus Album angeklickt....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder öffnen sich nicht beim Anklicken*

Hi Olaf,
könntest du dir mal die aktuelle FireFox Version installieren ? Die hab ich drauf und überhaupt kein Problem mit den Bildern.


----------



## Olli.P (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder öffnen sich nicht beim Anklicken*

Hi Uwe,

ich glaub da wirds wohl drauf hinauslaufen....

Dann funzen zwar nicht alle Add on's, (ich wollte eigentlich mit dem Updaten noch ein wenig warten) aber wenigstens weiß ich schon mal, wie ich eine mehrzeilige Lesezeichen-Symbolleiste bekomme.........


----------



## Clovere (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder öffnen sich nicht beim Anklicken*

Attachments machen bei mir auch beim IE auf.

Elmar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder öffnen sich nicht beim Anklicken*

Ich habe mich auch schwer getan wegen dem Update auf 3.x Hatte auch ca. 1344 PlugIns beim FF. Aber mittlerweile geht fast alles


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder öffnen sich nicht beim Anklicken*

@Olaf
Na da haste ja mal das Wort "Bildschirmfoto" sehr wörtlich genommen...

Lies mal das hier, und teste mal ein paar Einstellungen- vielleicht hilfts:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/58


----------



## Olli.P (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder öffnen sich nicht beim Anklicken*

Hi,

hab den Fuchs auf 3.0.4 geupdatet..........

schon ein paar Einstellungen probiert, tuts trotzdem nich.........  c


----------



## Christine (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder öffnen sich nicht beim Anklicken*

Hi Olli,

date mal Dein Java up (oder war es doch das Shockwave-Plugin?  ) Ich meine, eins von beiden wäre es.


----------



## Olli.P (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder öffnen sich nicht beim Anklicken*

Hi,

hab jetz alle Einstellungen durchprobiert. 

Bei mir funzen nur:

Shadowbox v. 2.0
Greybox v. 5.53
und
AwesomeBox v. 2.0.... hierbei wird dann das Bild wie gewohnt in einem neuen Tab geöffnet.
Dann lass ich das mal so.......

@Elschen:
Java war's nicht, ist aktuell.  Shockwave muss ich dann irgendwann nochmal probieren...:smoki

Weiß im Mom. nich mal ob ich den Auf'm Rechner hab.....


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder öffnen sich nicht beim Anklicken*

Guggst Du:

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------

